# STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S SAN JOSE CARSHOW AUGUST 12TH 2012 EVERGREEN COLLEGE



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

this year it lands on my bday you EL RAIDER will be there :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

------------------Will Be There-----------------


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Watsonville Riders cc / bc 
will be in the house


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

There will be SATURDAY move in


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Crap ima be down in l.a. That day


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

I hope we don't have to wait in line for 5 hrs again :facepalm:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LowriderLobo said:


> There will be SATURDAY move in


 LUXURIOUS will be camping out there:thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

big sleeps said:


> I hope we don't have to wait in line for 5 hrs again :facepalm:


5hrs wait what time u get there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. SOCIOS
2. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
3. LUXURIOUS


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

Chevitos will be there


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

Frisco's Finest will be out there.


----------



## Cadi Couture (Apr 19, 2011)

Ms. Maria, and Friends will be in the house


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/RICKYANTHON...=notif&notif_t=like#!/events/172575639511514/ facebook invite


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

THERE WILL BE SATURDAY MOVE IN FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

fidecaddy said:


> 5hrs wait what time u get there


. 830 am parked the cars a lil after 1pm


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

DONT WANNA WAIT IN LINE, THERE IS SATURDAY MOVE IN, THE GROUNDS WILL BE FENCED OFF AND STAFF WILL BE THERE ALL NIGHT, IF NOT BE THERE BY 5am


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

Bomb*drifters will be there!


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

LowriderLobo said:


> DONT WANNA WAIT IN LINE, THERE IS SATURDAY MOVE IN, THE GROUNDS WILL BE FENCED OFF AND STAFF WILL BE THERE ALL NIGHT, IF NOT BE THERE BY 5am


What time is move in on sat?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Life's Finest will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. SOCIOS
2. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
3. LUXURIOUS 
4. CHEVITOS
5. FRISCO'S FINEST
6. BOMB *DRIFTERZ
7. LIFES FINEST​


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

OneSweet63 said:


> What time is move in on sat?


 Sat. move in is 2pm


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Where can I get pre reg forms?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Www.streetlowmagazine.com


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

The Biggest Car Show in San Jose, CA Make sure to have your kids bring swimming Gear! We will have Water Slides


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

*SINGLE PUMP:
38 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
42 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : $100.00 & TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES​


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Can't wait


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Yessssss...........:thumbsup: can't wait


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

Aztlan64


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Where are the pics from this event??????


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ke miras said:


> Where are the pics from this event??????


 THIS EVENT IS ON AUGUST 12TH 2012


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

STREETLOW had a Meeting with Evergreen College. *NO ALCOHOL at ALL*, Not even in the Parking lots! They WON'T just make you pour out your SHIT. *They will ARREST you!* _SJPD and Undercovers will be DEEP_. Play it SAFE. Keep Da Drama at Home. 

and Any StreetLow Staff caught by PD Drinking. Will be *PERMANENTLY * removed from STREETLOW. We have to set a example to everyone. They aint playing.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*
LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760* ​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. SOCIOS
2. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
3. LUXURIOUS 
4. CHEVITOS
5. FRISCO'S FINEST
6. BOMB *DRIFTERZ
7. LIFES FINEST
8. SWIFT​


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I HEAR ALOT OF CLUBS SETTING UP THERE RIDES ON SATURDAY, THIS IS GOINGT TO BE A BIG EVENT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. SOCIOS
2. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
3. LUXURIOUS 
4. CHEVITOS
5. FRISCO'S FINEST
6. BOMB *DRIFTERZ
7. LIFES FINEST
8. SWIFT
9. VIP
10.VALLEY CRUISERS 
11.STREET LIFE​


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/172575639511514/ CLICK THE LINK FOR THE FACEBOOK INVITE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. SOCIOS
2. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
3. LUXURIOUS 
4. CHEVITOS
5. FRISCO'S FINEST
6. BOMB *DRIFTERZ
7. LIFES FINEST
8. SWIFT
9. VIP
10.VALLEY CRUISERS 
11.STREET LIFE​


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:x:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT DOES DA HOP PAY OUT;;FOR DPR
PM ME


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

H0PSH0P said:


>


TTT for streetlow an hopshop are you ganna be out there with a both I need 1 dumps silenods an switches switch cord an slowdown an a return hose


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

This will be the BIGGEST, BADDEST Show in the Bayarea and in NorCal for the rest of the year. DONT MISS IT!


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Whats the latest time for Saturday Roll in..????8-9??


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

OneSweet63 said:


> Whats the latest time for Saturday Roll in..????8-9??


 WE WILL HAVE STAFF THERE ALL NIGHT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

If you, your Club or Friends need a Pre-Reg Form. Visit our Website. Spread the Word!

http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/Register/PreReg.php


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> TTT for streetlow an hopshop are you ganna be out there with a both I need 1 dumps silenods an switches switch cord an slowdown an a return hose


Got you coverd


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

they will be there also


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> they will be there also



q bonitos culos


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

H0PSH0P said:


> Got you coverd


Hell yea thanks  to the top for streetlow an hopshop cant wait for this show its ganna be on an crackin


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Can we move in on Saturday even if we are not pre reg?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

DIPN714 said:


> WHAT DOES DA HOP PAY OUT;;FOR DPR
> PM ME





NEWSTYLEKING said:


> *HOP RULES & PAYOUT
> 
> *SINGLE PUMP:
> 38 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
> ...


THERE'S THE ANSWER TO YOUR QUESTION DIPN714...


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Any pedal car categories


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. SOCIOS
2. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
3. LUXURIOUS 
4. CHEVITOS
5. FRISCO'S FINEST
6. BOMB *DRIFTERZ
7. LIFES FINEST
8. SWIFT
9. VIP
10.VALLEY CRUISERS 
11.IMPALAS 
11.STREET LIFE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Can we move in on Saturday even if we are not pre reg?


 yes


----------



## rnrcustoms (Feb 20, 2008)

R&R CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE AGAIN


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

rnrcustoms said:


> View attachment 520728
> 
> 
> R&R CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE AGAIN


Nice pic brotha !!!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN THE BAY AREA NORCAL AND SAN JOSE!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Any car clubs movin in on Sat??


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Jimmy's Low Low Production will be at the Car Show filming....:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


1SEXY80 said:


> CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012_*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

STREETLOW had a Meeting with Evergreen College. *NO ALCOHOL at ALL*, Not even in the Parking lots! They WON'T just make you pour out your SHIT. *They will ARREST you!* _SJPD and Undercovers will be DEEP_. Play it SAFE. Keep Da Drama at Home. 

and Any StreetLow Staff caught by PD Drinking. Will be *PERMANENTLY * removed from STREETLOW. We have to set a example to everyone. They aint playing.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> STREETLOW had a Meeting with Evergreen College. *NO ALCOHOL at ALL*, Not even in the Parking lots! They WON'T just make you pour out your SHIT. *They will ARREST you!* _SJPD and Undercovers will be DEEP_. Play it SAFE. Keep Da Drama at Home.
> 
> and Any StreetLow Staff caught by PD Drinking. Will be *PERMANENTLY *removed from STREETLOW. We have to set a example to everyone. They aint playing.



:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

WHO IS READY TO DO IT BIG IN SAN JOSE?


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Blvd kings, will be there.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

We can still get in on sat if wwe didn't pre reg


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> We can still get in on sat if wwe didn't pre reg


YES


----------



## westcoast5 (Oct 12, 2009)

when are the peeps from salinas leaving on sun?


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

It's gonna be a hot one .... Close to 100 bring plenty of shade and water ...... See you at the show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. SOCIOS
2. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
3. LUXURIOUS 
4. CHEVITOS
5. FRISCO'S FINEST
6. BOMB *DRIFTERZ
7. LIFES FINEST
8. SWIFT
9. VIP
10.VALLEY CRUISERS 
11.IMPALAS 
12.STREET LIFE 
13.BLVD KINGS


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

408 Ryder's CC gonna rep! Can't wait ........


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

What are the hours of move in on Sat.? :nicoderm:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

408 certified said:


> What are the hours of move in on Sat.? :nicoderm:


 starting at 2pm


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


> starting at 2pm


0k 2pm until what time ? uffin:


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. SOCIOS
> 2. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> ...



NEW STYLE WILL B ROLLIN THROUGH


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

what time are you guys closing gates to roll in on saturday??


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> WHO IS READY TO DO IT BIG IN SAN JOSE?


NEW STYLE CC IS


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR SAN JOSE AN STREETLOW ALL THE CARCLUBS AN SOLO RIDES COMMIN FROM LOCAL AREAS AN EVERYWERE AN THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE CANT WAIT LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


LowriderLobo said:


> WHO IS READY TO DO IT BIG IN SAN JOSE?


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

question about bikes. is there one category for all bikes? is it broken down into frame size and then class? 16, 20, 26?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*Saturday move in 2pm to 745pm and you must be back by Sunday 11am.

Sunday move in Starts 6am until 11am but get there as early as possible.
*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

JustPosting said:


> question about bikes. is there one category for all bikes? is it broken down into frame size and then class? 16, 20, 26?


 i believe so


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Also if you want to BBQ PROPAIN ONLY! and a plate for staff lol jk.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

B U M P


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. SOCIOS
2. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
3. LUXURIOUS 
4. CHEVITOS
5. FRISCO'S FINEST
6. BOMB *DRIFTERZ
7. LIFES FINEST
8. SWIFT
9. VIP
10.VALLEY CRUISERS 
11.IMPALAS 
12.STREET LIFE 
13.BLVD KINGS
14.NEW STYLE


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> TTT


roll call for models? which mamicitas are showing up?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> roll call for models? which mamicitas are showing up?


 i dont like to do that because then half of them flake lol i hope all of them


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

i know she will be there


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks lobo it was nice running into you today........ Had a real nice talk......ya know we support all the team! See ya at show!!!!


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

san jose's finest :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

We will definitely be in the house this Sunday


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> i know she will be there


q bonito culo:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. SOCIOS
2. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
3. LUXURIOUS 
4. CHEVITOS
5. FRISCO'S FINEST
6. BOMB *DRIFTERZ
7. LIFES FINEST
8. SWIFT
9. VIP
10.VALLEY CRUISERS 
11.IMPALAS 
12.STREET LIFE 
13.BLVD KINGS
14.NEW STYLE
15.408 RYDERS
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.PADRINOS
18.CHOLOS


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Bump this back to the top were it belongs


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

#TeamStreetlow TTT


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

BOMB*DRIFTERZ will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 

1. SOCIOS
2. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
3. LUXURIOUS 
4. CHEVITOS
5. FRISCO'S FINEST
6. BOMB *DRIFTERZ
7. LIFES FINEST
8. SWIFT
9. VIP
10.VALLEY CRUISERS 
11.IMPALAS 
12.STREET LIFE 
13.BLVD KINGS
14.NEW STYLE
15.408 RYDERS
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.PADRINOS
18.CHOLOS 
19.BOMB*DRIFTERZ​


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Sir Lexxx said:


> We will definitely be in the house this Sunday


Wassup Lex, hope to see you guys out there:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Aztec Creations Will be there to support ! Trying to get there for the Saturday move in :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

OneSweet63 said:


> Wassup Lex, hope to see you guys out there:thumbsup::thumbsup:


What up buddy yes I am so there but I am bring out my other toy my 70 Caprice will keep a look out for you homie. See you Sunday brite and early.:h5:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR ANOTHER GREAT STREETLOW SHOW LAST YEAR IT WAS OFF THE HOOK AN EVERYONE HAD FUN AN HAD GOOD TIME YOU DONT WANNA MISS THIS SHOW


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::yes:


San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> TTT FOR ANOTHER GREAT STREETLOW SHOW LAST YEAR IT WAS OFF THE HOOK AN EVERYONE HAD FUN AN HAD GOOD TIME YOU DONT WANNA MISS THIS SHOW


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Sir Lexxx said:


> What up buddy yes I am so there but I am bring out my other toy my 70 Caprice will keep a look out for you homie. See you Sunday brite and early.:h5:


Rite on..I seen the 70 on here but never in person. Looking forward to checking it out. See you there:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Is there a hop if so what time


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

lil watcha said:


> Is there a hop if so what time


Yes about 1pm


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Now


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Move in today going good so far


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

We are doing it big in san jose tomorrow


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't miss tomorrow


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

THESE ARE JUST SOME OF THE CARS THAT ARE THERE FOR THE SHOW TOMORROW


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Stop By And Say Hi 2 Paulina


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

GOOD MORNING AND HOPE EVERYONE DRIVES SAFE, SEE YOU AT THE SHOW TODAY


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

*San Jose Today and Cali Scenes TV will video for Layitlow*









LowriderLobo said:


> GOOD MORNING AND HOPE EVERYONE DRIVES SAFE, SEE YOU AT THE SHOW TODAY


*
San Jose Today and Cali Scenes be videoing some of

STREETLOW CAR SHOW an Comcast CreatTV CH 15!:thumbsup:*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

The vendor setting up


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: ttt for san jo.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

We doing it big


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Damn lobo. Looks like a Kool ass show, looks like almost all da s.j homies moved in on sat.


Wish I coulda made it bro, but dealing with some things rite now. The pics look hella Kool n help the fact that I missed another tight Streetlow show


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you to everyone that made it out to the show today.


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Show was koo. Much props to my EASTSIDE RIDERS FAMILY 4 putting it down with 5 1st place ESR STYLE.rubens drop 4 killin da game,EZ money as always looking clean,Ralfs truck still smashing the competition, macs elco reppin,Lou's drop 75 doin it. N Alex gettin a photo shoot. We killen da streets of SAN JO !!!


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)

EASTSIDE RIDERS TTT


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

Plenty more to post up...


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

show was sick .pauly it was cool as fuk meeting u big homie , ur gonna b seeing a lot more of me. i promise u that. new style had a great time and it was even better that we all placed.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Was a Kool show ... Props to street low


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8fJwWS4pGg

vid of the hop


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LucWrzywYEY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


>


*I saw this car in person & I have to say this is one bad ass ride!!! Nice job Ritchie*:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


>


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

H0PSH0P said:


> Stop By And Say Hi 2 Paulina
> View attachment 524334


:naughty:* Hot,very Hot*:boink:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *I saw this car in person & I have to say this is one bad ass ride!!! Nice job Ritchie*:thumbsup:


Thanks Booby


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

BigvicQ said:


> show was sick .pauly it was cool as fuk meeting u big homie , ur gonna b seeing a lot more of me. i promise u that. new style had a great time and it was even better that we all placed.


What up Vic my New Style family, it was cool chopping it up with you and welcome to the club. I'm glad New Style came out to a Streetlow show it made me feel good seeing New Style in the house, thanks for coming out family....


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

BigvicQ said:


> show was sick .pauly it was cool as fuk meeting u big homie , ur gonna b seeing a lot more of me. i promise u that. new style had a great time and it was even better that we all placed.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=525089&stc=1&d=1344878120

Yeah, thanks Pauly for hooking us up with the perfect spot.
And thanks Vic for getting there early to get our spot. 
Kids and everyone had a blast, good show, cool people, and always better with a BBQ!!! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=525086&stc=1&d=1344877823

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=525085&stc=1&d=1344877781

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=525084&stc=1&d=1344877711


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

On Behalf of Streetlow Magazine I want to thank everyone that came out to the show yesterday and help make it another succssesful and one San Jose's biggest shows, we couldn't have done it with-out all of you... This was a beautiful thing seeing everybody having a good time and doing there part in "Keeping the Lowriding Lifestyle Alive"......  Pauly


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Parliament CC represented


----------



## edolla22 (Dec 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> On Behalf of Streetlow Magazine I want to thank everyone that came out to the show yesterday and help make it another succssesful and one San Jose's biggest shows, we couldn't have done it with-out all of you... This was a beautiful thing seeing everybody having a good time and doing there part in "Keeping the Lowriding Lifestyle Alive"......  Pauly


Great Show :thumbsup: BSed with olds friends and met new ones and their rides. Prefect idea of letting us roll in on Sat if we wanted. Cut down wait time and gave us enough time to set up the way we wanted and detail the cars...and most importantly...we could go back on Sunday rested instead of being there at 5am.

Hey Sir Lexxx, saw your 70 but didn't see you. Bro..that car is bad ass.....I'm surprised that you dont take that car out more often? Was that in Lowrider magazine back in the day? Anways, hope to see you at the next event and kick it.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

H1020003.JPG (150.6 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

H1020001.JPG (127.4 KB) 







H1020006.JPG (121.7 KB) 







H1020020.JPG (117.4 KB) 







H1020024.JPG (121.7 KB) 







H1020025.JPG (123.0 KB)







H1020034.JPG (118.2 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Great Job on the Show, and Letting us move in aday early really did the job, Thanks again 
Blvd Kings.:thumbsup: 








H1020278.JPG (117.7 KB) 







H1020269.JPG (121.8 KB) 







H1020252.JPG (123.1 KB) 







H1020238.JPG (125.7 KB) 







H1020236.JPG (120.7 KB) 







H1020215.JPG (117.6 KB)







H1020214.JPG (124.8 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

202.jpg (300.6 KB) 







200.jpg (314.6 KB) 







196.jpg (223.7 KB) 







186.jpg (248.7 KB) 







185.jpg (209.9 KB) 







184.jpg (349.7 KB)







177.jpg (321.6 KB)


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## WAGON62 (Jan 9, 2011)

SAN JOSE'S FINE$T had a good time with the family and homies and went home happy with 10 SJF TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

video will be up in the morning


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

OneSweet63 said:


> Great Show :thumbsup: BSed with olds friends and met new ones and their rides. Prefect idea of letting us roll in on Sat if we wanted. Cut down wait time and gave us enough time to set up the way we wanted and detail the cars...and most importantly...we could go back on Sunday rested instead of being there at 5am.
> 
> Hey Sir Lexxx, saw your 70 but didn't see you. Bro..that car is bad ass.....I'm surprised that you dont take that car out more often? Was that in Lowrider magazine back in the day? Anways, hope to see you at the next event and kick it.


Dammm homie I was looking for shade I was ready to give up and go home. Glad you like the car not sure if it ever made it on Lowrider magazine will need to ask the previous owner. It sat in his garage for almost 13yrs until I got a hold if it so going to try to bring out as much as I can. Maybe I'll see you in Woodland on Sept 28th or 29th for the Lowrider 35th Anniversary.


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> What up Vic my New Style family, it was cool chopping it up with you and welcome to the club. I'm glad New Style came out to a Streetlow show it made me feel good seeing New Style in the house, thanks for coming out family....


thanks im glad to be part of the new style family. like i said u will be seein me a lot more n if im there im almost positive my new style brothers dave n sam will b there to


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

*Streetlow Show Evergreen video*






Scenes from one area of the show - see more on San Jose Today *( www.CreaTVsj.org Ch 15 Thurs. 5:30pm) and of Sept. 8 Watsonville Impala Show Fundraiser and Sept. 22 San Jose High Fest Show and Shine soon.


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

Special thanks to Gilbert (Mr Streetlow) for allowing us to video.
San Jose Today and Cali Scenes of A-Best Prod. (STREETLOW EVERGREEN SHOW) video.

More video to come from Impalas CC, Eastside Riders BBQ an more!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Thx Streetlow for a great show my Family, My Socios and the homies from VIP had a blast best way to spend my bday!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC&BC SACRA & SANJO 
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

1ST PLACE SAN JO CHAPTER FOR HIS BOMB






2ND PLACE SACRA FOR HIS BIKE






1ST PLACE SACRA CHAPTER FOR HIS 67


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SACRA & SAN jO CHAPTERS DOING IT BIG


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

"JLLP" is Having Technical problems uploading the San Jose StreetLowCar Show on youtube which is 47mins long, will update till we find a solution.


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

here's my coverage...
http://underground-scene.com/underground/2012/08/street-low-magazine-show/


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright here's the video from San Jose StreetLow Car Show....Enjoy



 =) its 46mins Long!


----------



## WAGON62 (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: *JLLP*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Check out "JLLP" video


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------

